# New Cub Help me out here !



## bargainbin2 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am going to buy a new mower and I am looking at the new Cub 1040. I have mowed with Craftsman, Murray, Snappers, Dixon, Deere, and Yard Machines. I don't put a lot of money on a new mower so lets stick with about $1600. Chime in here and give your thougt. I know all that if you pay more or you get what you pay for stuff but I like to change after a few years.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you have much to mowe,if your somewhat long legged you maybe come stiff.

$1600 good start on any rider.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

You should be able to find a rider for $1600. Most in this price range are MTD built machines including Cub. My only suggestion is buy from a dealer not a box store. Stuff happens and a dealer can help but a box store won't. Good luck and enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I might even suggest you take a look at a used higher end machine. If it is in good condition now, there is a good chance it can out live a cheaper new machine.


----------



## bargainbin2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Now there is a point I have not thought about, something to look into for sure.


----------



## bargainbin2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well it happened my new friend.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new investment...your life just got tad easier.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice,enjoy your new ride.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thwt's a CLEAN tractor!Well done!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Mower Envy. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrgh!


----------

